# France rally '07 *update*



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Is it possible for all attendees to get together in the members chatroom next Tuesday 27/02/07 2000hrs?

This may benefit 1st timers with any queries or concerns, that can be sorted before we depart, if you can make it please post below, if not I will arrange another date/ time.

Thanks M&D

(stickied for a short while)


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

OK for me ......but i know i,ll forget


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Will try and make it-I'll put it on my to do list now



Leapy


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

ok for me


stew


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'll make a note of it


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

We will be there - in chat and the rally. I am looking forward to giving the Swift some pan handle over the Simplon Pass!

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have put it in the diary


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Just as a update, We & Bryn & Rosemary [thesnail] decided to go 'see' Paris straight from the rally, I phoned Seafrance to alter our return ferry from 12.45hrs on 14th April to 10am on 24th April - the [very] nice people at Seafrance altered it no prob & no extra charge.
We intend going from the rally to near Fontainbleau [ Samoreau actually] and staying at the 'Municipal Grange aux dimes' campsite and hopping a train from the local station into Paris [50 minutes] . . anyone else interested ?
From Dover on the 24th we'll head up to the Peterborough show.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*France chat room*

Greetings,

Have made note M&D, should be onlline if I remember, I may tie a knot in my hankie but I will surely forget why I tied the knot!!

So I have put it in my diary instead, now I will have to remember, is it BST or GMT? 

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, this getting old lark is confusing, now what were we talking about? :? :? :? :?


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Have made a note

Phil & Mary


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

ok by me dave :roll:


----------



## 97233 (Jan 9, 2006)

Yes OK with us.
David & Daphne


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*chat room*

Hi Dave,
I'm at work that evening but the other half of Frantone will be in attendance. She is a chatroom virgin so be gentle with her! And we're both first timers for the rally (and overseas!)
Tone


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Is there anything good on the telly? I only ask so that when I start watching it, something may go "ping" in the back of my head, and remind me that I should be somewhere else.

I'll be there, pinging or not.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: chat room*



Frantone said:


> She is a chatroom virgin so be gentle with her!


She'll be fine, Tone - you have told her about the chatroom initiation ceremony, haven't you?

Don't worry, we'll get Russell to look after her :wink:

Gerald


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi M&D have made a note of it, Mind u/s at typing on the key board one finger typing  :roll: will give it a go see ya all then


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok by me. Eddi - tawny - wont remember its happening so I will take notes for her :lol: 

Dave

656


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave,
I have a previous engagement for tuesday evening so sorry to say I will have to miss the chatroom gettogether.
I am sure that if there is anything of importance that we all need to know you will post it on the web.
regards Terry.


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*french rally*

hi mandy & dave
just a short note to let you know i,ll be online tuesday 
regards
alan


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've never used the 'Chat room' before & just clicked on the 'Rally chat' to see but it wouldn't let me in - kept saying 'Wrong' pasword 8O 
What password would this be ? my nickname or my site password ? [I have it set so I'm automatically into the site when I turn my PC on & its been that long- I can't remember my password :? . . any ideas ?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Vic

My guess is that you are trying to access the rally chat room which is there for the rally staff. I think our chat on tuesday will be in the general chat room mate - no password needed


stew


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ahh - thanks for that Stewart . . it was so dark in there all alone  lets hope the door bouncers let me in Tues [I'll be the one in white evening suit & dickie tie]


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Will try to remember.


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*CHAT ROOM*

Hi...

Will be there if i remember, thanks Jeff................


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Bumped up for anyone who may have missed this post 8.00 tomorrow night, see you there (General chat room) also anyone else expressing an interest in future France trips, feel free to drop in!  :lol: 

Dave :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

MandyandDave said:


> Bumped up


Nice bump, M&D, although I hadn't forgotten 

Probably need a bump tomorrow too :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*France rally*

Greetings,

If we give you our telephone numbers M&D, can you give us all a call to make sure we are there, when is it? :sleeping: oh yes tonight, well at least we can watch Emmerdale before!!


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I,ve remembered :lol: but i,m a little early  

Or well that,s bumped it backup :wink:


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Less than 6 weeks to go

"BUMP"

Dave

656


----------

